# C.A. Luther & co pawtucket RI



## VTdigger (Dec 23, 2011)

Over the summer I was digging at the textile dump near the mill where I work that dates back to 1865 and was used to house textile mills until 1949, not far from the north end side of the mill,  in the woods There's a lot of odd looking iron and metal as well as bricks, very little glass, but I did manage to find a copper tag that said:

  C.A. Luther & Co Pawtucket R. 

 I found online that they made different kinds of textile machinery including yarn and thread dressers and cloths stretchers.
 Anyone got any history on this company?
 pics coming soon


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello Jim,

 "Among the many prominent merchants, business-men, and firms engaged in various manufactures, we may also mention...
 C.A. Luther, cloth-stretchers;" Picturesque Rhode Island, 1881.

 "C. A. Luther, also located in the lower story of the above building, manufactures patterns and cloth-stretchers.  Mr. Luther served his apprenticeship with Mr. D. L. Peck, whom he succeeded, and who was the first to manufacture this article in the United States.  Many improvements have been made by the present proprietor, and his stretchers are said to be the most perfect in the market." History of Pawtucket.


----------



## VTdigger (Dec 24, 2011)

Heres the picture, this is one of my favorite finds of the year, since it likely came out of the building where I work. I was planning on going to the museum but at the last minute decided to go picking insted.

 https://s1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff520/vtdigger/?action=view&current=002-4.jpg


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey Jim,

 That is a very cool brass plate! Crude as all get out. I can see why you favor it. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## VTdigger (Dec 24, 2011)

thank you.  The mill is pictured on this website http://www.benningtonmuseum.org/historic-structures.html
 it's the tenth one down.


----------

